# اين اعثر على المحركات الخطويه



## ahmedcnc (6 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اريد ان اعرف من اين اعثر على المحركات الخطويه انا عارف ان معظم حضرتكم هيقولو 
ابحث فى الخرده وراحت عند تاجر الخرده وقولو ان المحركات بتقا فى الات تصوير مستندات 
وان المكنيات فين وفين لما تجى يايريت حد يدلنى المحركات ده بتباع فين 
مع جزيل الشكر والاحترام اللاعضاء هذا المنتدى الرائع


----------



## zamalkawi (6 أكتوبر 2010)

يعني انت عاوز جديد ولا مستعمل؟


----------



## رضا كامل (7 أكتوبر 2010)

روح لشركة رام و دي محل صغير لكن رائع قدام النخيلي ( النخيلي المحل القديم المعروف مش المول ) في باب اللوق تلاقي عنده تشكيله كبيرة من 75 جنيه لحد 900 جنيه و عندك كمان محلين في باب اللوق برضه بس نسيت الإسم لأني ما اشتريتش منهم قبل كده حاططهم في الفترينة دور عليهم في التفريعات بين شارع التحرير و شارع البستان ح تلاقيهم هم كلهم 3 تفريعات مش ح تتوه عنهم .


----------



## ahmedcnc (7 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
متشكر اخى زملكاوى و رضا كامل بالنسبه للاخ زملكاوى متشكر على الرد وبخصوص المحركات لو الجديده سعره
قريب من سعر المستعمل ماشى ولو مش كده يبقى خالنا فى المستعمل ويريت اعرف الاسعار


----------



## ahmedcnc (7 أكتوبر 2010)

متشكر اخى رضا كامل بس المحركات ده جديده ولو مستعمله


----------



## ahmedcnc (7 أكتوبر 2010)

اعتقد ان واحد فى الساحل بشبرا بس فاكر العنوان و رقم التلفون واسمها الرملى


----------



## رضا كامل (7 أكتوبر 2010)

المحركات في شركة رام جديدة و ليست مستعملة فيما أعتقد لأنها موصفة و مرفق رقم الموديل و ماركة كل محرك و الداتا شيت الخاص به على موقع الشركة على النت.


----------



## ahmedcnc (7 أكتوبر 2010)

اخى رضا كامل متشكر على ردك ممكن تعطينى موقع الشركه ده 
والمواتير اللى انا عايزه بالشكل ده 





ولك كل جزيل الشكر والاحترام اخواك فى الله ahmedcnc


----------



## zamalkawi (7 أكتوبر 2010)

ولماذا لا تشتري من الإنترنت مباشرة؟ أعتقد أن الأمر ممكن، ولكن ستدفع نسبة بسيطة من السعر للجمارك


----------



## ahmedcnc (7 أكتوبر 2010)

اخى زملكاوى متشكر جدا على ردك وياريت تدلنى اكتر


----------



## ahmedcnc (7 أكتوبر 2010)

اخى زملكاوى لو لتقليت شركه مناسبه مثلا اى شركه صنيى ازاى اشحن وادفع الجمارك ياريت المزيد من التفاصيل


----------



## zamalkawi (7 أكتوبر 2010)

أنا عن نفسي لم أشتر شيئا من خارج البلاد، فلا أعرف، ولكن هناك أعضاء على هذا المنتدى قاموا بهذا
ولي صديق اشترى كاميرا من موقع ebay ودفع الجمارك المطلوبة
عادة عند الشراء من الإنترنت تجد على الموقع تفقاصيل الشحن
على كل حال، استثمر بعض الوقت في البحث عن أسعار المحركات على الإنترنت، وفي نفس الوقت اسأل عن المحركات في مصر، في باب اللوق وغيرها
كذلك، أعتقد أنه ربما يكون من الأفضل أن تسأل عن دوائر القيادة، فلو كان سعرها مناسبا قستوفر عليك مجهودا كبيرا، فمهما أتقنت صنع الدائرة ستحتاج للكثير من الخبرة لتصنعها باحترافية


----------



## رضا كامل (8 أكتوبر 2010)

تفضل يا أخي موقع شركة رام الكترونكس اخترت لك رابط صفحة عرض انواع المواتير مباشرة لتبدأ منها و لكن كن منتبها فالموقع كبير و التفاصيل كثيرة و مغرية فلتحاول التركيز على ما تريد أولا كي لا تتشتت بين المعروضات الكثيرة وفقك الله .

http://ram-e-shop.com/test11/index.php?cPath=35&osCsid=d8d79e46d1086ce5d9039f1fdd15047d


----------

